# E-numbers in Penicillin for children



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

My son has tonsillitis and was prescribed penicillin on Tues from the GP but i am wondering if any of you know if there is an additive free version?

My son is 4 and is pretty well behaved 'most' of the time but the last couple of days have been challenging!  His behaviour has been horrendous and it didn't occur to me until my mum saw him today and said what on earth is going on with him   and she thought maybe it was because of the medication.  I checked the ingredient and found E110 and E124 which i know are nasties  .  

So....... can i get a version without these nasties in?  These 2 E numbers are for the colour (BRIGHT orange)! why oh why do they have to do this.  I am really careful about what my children eat and wouldn't give them these E numbers so i am a bit annoyed that when he is ill i have to.   

Any ideas ladies.  I know if i phone the Dr and speak to the rottweiler receptionist she will think i am loopy so if i can go armed with info that would be better!

C

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried speaking to a pharmacist - they may be able to suggest alternatives. (Maybe ask on the "ask" board on here!)


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks charlies mum, yes i did ask a pharmacist in Boots but they were less than helpful!!!
She had never heard of there being a version with no e numbers and said that they have to have them in it as penicillin tastes so blooming awful! The E-numbers i am concerned about are actually for the colour though.

Thanks Mrs cw for moving me here - be nice to hear another pharmacist opinion.

C
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi CK,

Sorry for delay in reply. Hope DS is better now  

Unfortunately some meds will contain E numbers for a variety of reasons i.e. colour, taste, preservative. Generally the antibiotics will have them in for taste reasons (in the natural state they are absolutely foul   and not much better with flavouring   ) The colours in them are sometimes there to try and make them more 'attractive' to take rather than swallowing chalky/grey sludge.

Problem with penicillin is it is a generic drug with many different manufacturers so it really is pot luck as to which 'brand' you get. The GP will usually prescribe generic and the pharmacy will supply whichever one they have in stock from the wholesaler. Even if you did find a manufacturer that made them without the E numbers then you wouldn't be guaranteed that you would be able to get that one with your prescription. Sorry  

Sorry there is no easy answer  
Maz x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh thanks mazv, ds is better now thanks.  I am hoping that is our AB's out the way for a while now - he is prone to Tonsillitis though.  I think his behaviour was a combination of tiredness because of restless nights and the e-numbers.  Thanks for your help on that one and taking your time to reply- not going to be straight forward to find an alternative next time then!!    And if i did it may be tricky to get it in  him by the sounds of it as it may be worse than the bright orange stuff!


----------

